

Java Is A Dead-End For Enterprise App Development - wyclif
http://blogs.forrester.com/mike_gualtieri/10-11-23-java_is_a_dead_end_for_enterprise_app_development

======
kls
_Java bungled the presentation layer_

I have always said this one. Even worse than the desktop UI libraries are the
plethora of web toolkits that universally get it wrong. I have always wondered
why Java web was always so dysfunctional. I am very happy that browser based
UI's came along and finally created a true alternative to the web frameworks.
The funny part is one you stop developing UI's in Java the rest of the
offerings are not that bad. I like using Java for rest services and
middleware. There is so much available for it that it takes almost no time to
set up whole sub systems. Java gets a lot better when you stop trying to
develop UI's with Java.

